# Response in Java Servlet erzeugen



## DDyrdek1992 (10. Dez 2014)

Hey,

Ich muss gerade eine Java Servlet bauen, das auf eine Anfrage eines Systems antworten muss.
Die bisherige Response habe ich einer JSP in den Body gepackt. Die ist aber fertig gecodet, sprich nicht dynamisch.
Wenn ich den selben Response-Text in meinem Writer im Servlet abschicken will, funktioniert die Verbindung nichtmehr.
Kann mir jemand eine Lösung nennen ? Habe schon geschaut ob ich Parameter an das JSP übergeben und somit die Response modifizieren kann, hat irgendwie nicht so gut geklappt bei mir.

Vielleicht hat jemand einen allgemein Tipp was Responses angeht, finde im Internet nur sperrliche Informationen, bzw. fehlt mir die Zeit mich tiefer reinzulesen und das wäre als Anfänger bestimmt nicht schlecht. 

Frage also : Wie kann ich meine Response im Servlet bauen und zwar in folgender Form muss die rausgehen.


HTTP/1.0 200 (OK)
Connection: Close
Date: Sun, 24 Mar 2013 18:26:13 GMT
Server: Nano HTTP-Connector
Content-Type: text/plain
Content-Length: 396
serverStatus="running";serverVendorId="Test";serverTime="18:26:13";serverDate="2013-03-24";serverStatusDescription="SAP-Server is up and running";serverVersion="5.1";pVersion="0045";
contRep="ZA";contRepVendorId="TestRep";contRepDescription="Test Content Repository";contRepStatus="running";contRepTime="18:26:13";contRepDate="2013-03-24";contRepStatusDescription="Repository is up and running.";


Danke schonmal für jegliche Tipps


----------

